# Siebel Consultant migrating to Australia



## krishnagollakota (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post to this wonderful forum! Thanks to all the wonderful people out there, doing a great job in helping out everybody.

As we (my wife and myself) continue to wait for our PCC in India, we are brain storming and planning on the best way to proceed with the job hunt.

My job Profile:
Am a Siebel CRM Consultant (IT - Technical - Siebel EIM, Config) with more than 6 years of cross continental experience in Siebel and more than 6 and half years of total IT experience.

The following are our concerns for which we look forward to your suggestions/advice.

1. It would be great to know the experiences of any of the Siebel consultants who moved to Australia in the recent past. Also if you could share your experiences in finding a job, Dos and Donts, etc.

2. Am particularly concerned about the job market during October to February as I might move to Australia during that phase. Is it a good idea to start a job hunt during that time at all?

3. Can I start sending my profile to agents/recruiters even before my permanent residency is stamped? What is the kind of response usually from the agents? Do they conduct telephonic or web based interviews at all or all interviews to be taken in person in Australia only? I ask this because I intend to start my job hunt being based on of India. I dont know how practical that sounds.

4. Lastly, which one out of Melbourne/Sydney has more job opportunties for Senior Siebel Consultants? 

Any information/advice will be most appreciated in this regard.

Thanks so much.

Subclass: VE 175
ACS done: 20 Oct 2009
Joined Expat forum: 11 July 2010
DIAC Lodgement: 30-11-2009
Letter from DIAC: 30-11-2009
CO assigned: 08-02-2010
Med and PCC asked: 28-Feb-2010
Med sent: First week of March
PCC sent: Pending
Visa granted: Waiting


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

I believe there was some discussion about CRM from members in the last 6-8 months, please do a forum search for posts. I can't recall the user, but I know at least one user was successful.

Your timeframe does have the holiday months in them. December and January are slow work periods in AU as many people go on holidays. So not much gets done (including hiring) in that period. Other months are fine for job search and move over.

Yes, you can start calling recruiters. You should tailor your CV for specific positions highlighting how your skill exactly solves the needs of the position. Recruiters vary, some do telephone interviews first, others do face to face only. Also some don't respond at all, but you need to keep trying.

I think MEL and SYD are even for CRM. Although SYD probably has more total IT jobs available than MEL. Do a search on careerone.com.au to get an idea of job availability.

Good luck.



krishnagollakota said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post to this wonderful forum! Thanks to all the wonderful people out there, doing a great job in helping out everybody.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi
i was told by a friend, a lot of people have been searching for candidates on linkedin and other such networking sites, spend good time on it everyday, a few members in here managed getting a job in no time. one member got 3 offers and decided to settle for brisbane offer. He had 3-5 interviews lined up much before he left for Australia. He planned his moving accordingly.


----------



## krishnagollakota (Jul 9, 2010)

*Thanks for the useful information!*

I have been looking at linkedin too. In fact I see a lot of openings advertised there as well. Thanks a lot....I will definetely keep this in mind.

I am trying out various salary surveys also, but would love to know an approximate amount which I should be initally expecting or asking my prospective employer. Any advice on that?

Thanks so much for the reply.



anj1976 said:


> Hi
> i was told by a friend, a lot of people have been searching for candidates on linkedin and other such networking sites, spend good time on it everyday, a few members in here managed getting a job in no time. one member got 3 offers and decided to settle for brisbane offer. He had 3-5 interviews lined up much before he left for Australia. He planned his moving accordingly.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

have you seen hays salary guide? initially expect 20-30% less than that mentioned in hays. infact be ready to do odd jobs also. you never know how long it takes to find a job. being flexible always helps


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> have you seen hays salary guide? initially expect 20-30% less than that mentioned in hays. infact be ready to do odd jobs also. you never know how long it takes to find a job. being flexible always helps



Hi All,

Any one with Siebel CRM/UCM,PL/SQL, skillsets who have got the job recently.Please let me know.Please let me know if there are any openings also as i find no jobs for this domain in Australia.

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## SRLMR (May 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in process of visa 189. by Profession I am a Siebel Consultant. Just more curious to know how is the market over there for Siebel


----------

